# 2 two-week old kids with scabby/raw butts



## A Spoiled Menagerie (Sep 4, 2012)

I have two kids each from different moms that today i noticed have raw, scabby, bumpy rears.  They are acting and eating/nursing fine, but the butts just have this thing going on. 
any suggestions or insights?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 5, 2012)

sore mouth?  Also called Orf. 
bug bites or maybe ants?
staff infection.

Do you see anything going on with mom's udder or any scabs on the kids lips, or noses?


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 5, 2012)

x2.


----------

